# Has anyone successfully applied with HSBC bank statements?



## gailmargolis (Jun 23, 2018)

HSBC doesn't sign or stamp bank statements, or provide any sort of authentication beyond the basic one that confirms you bank with them and the current balance. However, their online statements are identical to the hard copies they send by mail, so one can just print them on a colour printer with suitable paper. However, I wanted to know if anyone who banks with HSBC has successfully applied with their statements, whether they figured out how to get HSBC to sign/stamp their statements, and if not, what they were able to do.
Thanks


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Call then and ask them to send you copies of the statements that you need. Copies, even if received by post are considered original. Online statements, no matter have much they resemble original statements, are not. Ink is different, paper is different. It’s really not worth the risk.?


----------



## realgoodegg (Jul 23, 2013)

I bank with HSBC and I wasn't able to get them to stamp any statements in the past; they will provide a letter *if* you speak to right person but this depends on the manager/branch.

There's an option to request statements via online banking - you just select the required dates and they'll usually arrive within 5 working days.

If you have time to order the statements I would, they might appear identical online but if there are any discrepancies they won't be accepted.


----------



## clever-octopus (May 17, 2015)

Yes, I've used them - As realgoodegg says, you can request physical statements via online banking, which are considered originals. No need to get them stamped


----------



## gailmargolis (Jun 23, 2018)

Thanks for all the replies. I will order the bank statements to be mailed.


----------

